# Cloth Diapers For my Niece's Tot



## 2lilboots (Mar 18, 2013)

I used organic fabrics for the inner lining and soaker parts of the diaper.  I used PUL as an inner shell and the outer shell is 100% cotton fabric.  Two of the diapers have a cotton/hemp fleece liner, and 2 have a bamboo velour liner.  The soaker fabric is cotton/hemp terry.  It was a lot of fabric to sew through with a home sewing machine.  I sure do miss my industrial sewing machine right now.


----------



## S_S (Mar 18, 2013)

They look great!  I wish I had sewing skills.  Do you sell these?  A friend of mine just had a baby and she's using cloth diapers and she would love the idea of 100% cotton and hemp materials.


----------



## Genny (Mar 18, 2013)

I love those, especially the monkey!  We CD & I love my bamboo liners


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 18, 2013)

These are so stinking adorable!!!!! Do you make adult sizes? Just kidding


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 18, 2013)

So cute!  I like making cloth diapers too! So much cuter to put on a baby tooshie than disposables!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice diapers! I have made cloth diapers for my 3 youngest kids as I hated buying sposies. Ended up developing into an addiction to sewing just about everything. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------



## athallr (Oct 21, 2013)

Those are fantastic! I used to see diapers for my girls! Adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Velesa (Jan 28, 2014)

Great idea.  I'm just thinking of getting new ones, because mine are already a bit "used". I would only need to do inner parts, because  the inserts are just fine.


----------

